# ssh auto login using expect



## majoosh (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi,

Any idea if spawn works in FreeBSD ? I created a script in centos and it works fine but in FreeBSD it's not working.. Anyone got ssh auto login script for freebsd ?

Thanks
Majoosh


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you looking for something like lang/expect?


----------



## majoosh (Sep 20, 2009)

yep


----------



## bigearsbilly (Sep 28, 2009)

curious - why are you using expect to autologin ssh?
and not getting the keys in correct place?


----------

